
Lawyers for users of QuadrigaCX seek exhumation of founder - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50751899
======
14
Jennifer Robertson said her late husband's death "should not be in doubt",
adding it is unclear how its confirmation "would assist the asset recovery
process further".

It would not help in the recovery process but it could certainly calm angry
mobs of people who lost their fortunes. If he truly did die at least a for
myself I could live with that and just count it as a freak unfortunate loss of
life and funds with no malicious wrong doing. If it proves he faked his death
then we need to keep looking for this guy. People deserve answers as to why
they can no longer access their money and I do not blame them for wanting an
actual authority, the RCMP, to confirm this.

~~~
Waterluvian
Is there any actual evidence justifying digging him up or are we squinting
really hard to make it look acceptable to dig him up just because a group of
scam victims are upset?

I sure hope the bar is high for deciding to dig up someone's loved one and
dragging them through indescribable further pain just to satisfy a mouth-
frothing crypto crowd. The good news is that the legal system sits in the way
so we do have a judge who will weigh the options.

~~~
mobilefriendly
Yes, he moved assets around and clearly did not operate the exchange lawfully.
His wife could very well be a co-conspirator. It is also possible he's the
victim of a homicide.

------
tyingq
I suppose the chance that it's not him is fairly low, or the widow would have
had him cremated.

~~~
NedIsakoff
That’s assuming the widow is involved.

------
writteninstone
How would identification actually work if the body is exhumed now? A DNA test?
Against whose DNA? From a look at physical appearance, which might not be so
recognisable anymore? Will relatives (who might be biased assuming it is a
scam) be asked to take a look?

~~~
greenyoda
If they can find his dentist, they could compare the corpse's teeth against
dental records (X-rays). They could also compare other physical attributes,
such as height, gender, etc.

If he has close relatives (parents, siblings, children, etc.), they could
compare the corpse's DNA against theirs and conclude that it was
likely/unlikely/impossible that the corpse was related to them.

------
ginko
Wouldn't it be pretty obvious if he ever did any transactions with the bitcoin
in question?

~~~
Canada
No, he misappropriated them long before his death by creating fraudulent fiat
balances on QuadrigaCX to buy customers real bitcoin with. He also he traded
those funds on other exchanges so at this point nobody knows what he controls.
If he were alive and trading right now we wouldn't know it.

